# 1952 - 1953 Cyclo Benelux derailleur



## doglips1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Any one have an idea of how hard it is fix the aforementioned derailleur (no tension).  FYI - The line to the shift handle has a lot of flex.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## sam (Jul 20, 2009)

The coil spring is only a dust cover and not the tension spring.The correct tension spring is inside the coil spring and adjusted at the cover thing just inside the arm.
Check here:
http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l283/frameteam2003/3speeds_0008.jpg

http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l283/frameteam2003/3speeds_0009.jpg


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 20, 2009)

This could help-Adjusting Benelux Gears:
http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/benelux-adj.html
Lots of other information  on other Cyclo Benelux derailleurs at the classic lightweights site-
http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/restoration.html


----------

